# Anyone know anything about Trans boards?



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

is this the greatest attempt at spam ever?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Are trans-snowboards those ones that were manufactured as a men's board and then later modified to be a woman's board?

For real tho, never heard of 'em.


----------



## Deef (Feb 1, 2009)

lol, no it's not spam. If it was spam the specs I need would probably exist somewhere on the whole interweb. I know I just popped up and posted 3 topics though, so I don't blame you for thinking that.

I am seriously dying to find the flex of these boards. I have emailed and rung stores, but I don't speak German so that was all fail heh.

Edit - And no, "Trans" is actually the company name.


----------

